# Red belly wont eat



## jeffbart (Nov 1, 2004)

I've had him for about 3 years. He is about 5 inches long now. ( Actually measured now and is a whole lot bigger than 5 in) Ive been feeding him Tetra Cichlid, chiclid sticks for about 2.5 years. At first i fed him frozen beef heart from the pet store but he stopped eating that so i tried this and he liked it. Now he has stopped eating altogether. He has not eaten in about 3-4 weeks maybe. I usually feed him once a week, but have been trying a bit more often since he has not eaten anything. Usually i throw the food in and its gone in a couple minutes. Now it just floats and floats and then sinks. He looks fine. I looked for ich but i dont think i see any. Where is it usually and what does it look like. Any ideas on what else to try, either feeding different(if so what?) or maybe i have to change something else Thanks for the help


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

first of all a 3 year old red should be way over 5" big

and u need to vary a diet

like catfish nuggets,shrimp,filet ,and even try some qauratine feeders


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

My Spilo stopped eating for 6 weeks and now beginning to eat again. Give him some night crawlers from LFS and give it a try. Someone told me Ps will sometime go through a period of fasting.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

dam do you have him in a 10g? 3 years and 5in do not go together at all.

bloodworms, shrimp, krill, smelt


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

3 years = 5"

Did you measure right? I hope you did, cuz that is very very very tiny for a 3 year old rbp.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

mine are almost that big at around ayear and a half old but i really dont know that much but 5" dont sound right.


----------

